# I'm still carrying my deceased baby



## Freckles (Mar 8, 2004)

My D&C isn't until Tues but my baby's been gone for probably two weeks now







I went in last week for a routine u/s and there was no heartbeat. I was totally shocked b/c I've been feeling great w/ no warning signs, cramping or bleeding. I still feel fine but I thought I should have passed the baby by now right? This is horrible torture carrying my angel.

I'm so sorry for everyone who has lost a baby(ies). This is my 3rd angel and I don't think I have the strength to try again. We are devastated.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 19, 2001)

Freckles,

I am so sorry. My prayers are with you.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Freckles, I am so sorry for your loss. ((((Freckles))))


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your losses. I can only imagine how you must feel- the waiting must be excruciating on top of the pain you feel about your baby's death.

I did not know before I miscarried that my baby had died, but it had obviously happened about 5 weeks before. I miscarried naturally with no complications. I know that I felt extremely fierce about not letting them 'take' my baby in a D&C. I think that would have hurt me more than the death... I thought, "If this baby is going to leave me, let it go of its own accord." But I might have felt differently had I known I was carrying it long after it had died.







This must be so hard for you.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

I have never experienced this, but my heart goes out to you







s

I am so sorry.

May G-d give you strength to go on with the rest of your life.

I hope maybe you can deliver this one naturally, and perhaps hold your little departed one and be able to say "hello & good-bye." Ask if this is possible.


----------



## sweetc (Aug 12, 2003)

Freckles,

I am so sorry to hear about your baby. I have just recently been through this and don't know if my experience will help you or not.

My baby died around ten weeks - we found out in an ultrasound at 10 1/2 weeks - like you, I also felt fine and had no idea something was wrong. The shock and sadness are the most intense I have ever felt. I waited two weeks to begin my miscarriage - but had been told it could take up to 4+ weeks for it to start naturally. I had the support of a wonderful midwife/naturopath who provided me with some herbs to help things along. I also had acupuncture done twice. While waiting, sometimes patiently sometimes with great anger and impatience, I tried to grieve and have a few more moments with my baby before she was truly gone from me.

It was hard for me to wait, but I am glad that I did. I hope you are able to find supportive friends and family in this time. It made all the difference for me. Honor your little baby's short life and honor the process of grieving.

I wish I could be with you to make you a cup of tea and a talk and cry.

Christine


----------



## MaryKate (Dec 6, 2003)

Freckles-


----------



## roshismomma (Mar 19, 2002)

((((((((((((((freckles))))))))))))))

I've had a d and c.... I will be thinking of you tuesday. the emotional pain is the hard part, hopefully you can have pain meds for the actual procedure. its jmho, but i think you're wise to have the d and c, its safer to make sure there is no dead tissue inside









sending strength and peace to you.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Welcome, Freckles. I'm sorry that you are in so much pain right now. Maybe you can try to cherish these last moments with your baby being safe inside of you. His/her spirit will be with you forever.

I'll be thinking of you and your angels...


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Freckles, I'm hoping everything went well today.
Please let us know how you are.
I've thought of you quite a bit today.
Take care of yourself,
Shannon


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}

I am thinking of you, and I wanted to tell you to please do not give up. I know that everything feels so sad and overwhelming right now. One day you will hold that beautiful baby who will have all the pieces of each of your little angels.
My little one is 7.5 months old and was conceived after 4 miscarriages. I wanted to give up, the grief was so hard and unbearable. The doctors always say to wait at least 3 cycles to start trying again...but we didn't. I miscarried in Oct. 2003, and conceived our son 2 weeks later. He was born at the end of July 2004.
You are an incredibly strong woman, and I am praying that you have a close friend to cry with.

"A Longing Fulfilled Is Sweet To The Soul"

:bf Mama to MySweetTruman :binky July 2004







(8 weeks)M/C Aug. '94







(10 weeks)M/C May 2000







(8 weeks)M/C April 2002







(3 weeks)M/C Oct. 2003


----------



## starfairy (Apr 3, 2003)

(((HUGS))) I am so sorry.... the last time we were in this situation I was pregnant for 2 1/2 weeks before I delivered. It is SO hard. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Freckles, I am so sorry.


----------



## taradt (Jun 10, 2003)

((hugs)) to you

the waiting is the worst part. it really takes it's emotional toll.

tara


----------

